# Specialized frame size?



## jjk8 (May 2, 2006)

I'm new to the mtn bike scene and I'm looking at purchasing a big hit. I've found a good deal on a medium frame bike. I'm about 6' 2", but most of my height is in my torso. My inseam is around 31-32". Would this frame be too small for me? What size frame do I need?
Thanks, Josh


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

For your height i would think a large would do you better. Your inseam is measured by taking a level between your crotch standing straight then measure.


----------



## dawgs1850 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Spec. frame size*

I just purchased a Specialized Hardrock about a month ago. I'm 6'4", about 225 lbs. on a good day, and I went with the X-Large. I rode the large and really liked it, but my arms felt a little cramped. The X-L is a big frame, but now that I'm comfortable with it, I know I made the right choice. Hope this helps.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*what he said and Top Tube is key*

I'm 5'11", 31" inseam. A Large Specialized with a 23.8" TT fits me perfectly.

You really need to get your @$$ onto a saddle to check it, though.

Jim


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

JimC. said:


> @$$ Jim


Ass is a lagit word. 
funnin ya


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Ass........ass..ass....................................................ASSASSASS...................A S S.......ass ass ass ass ass ass ......HA!

Best guess would be a large for you but nothing compares to a good 'ole test ride.


AASSSSS! ASS!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

eatdrinkride said:


> Ass........ass..ass....................................................ASSASSASS...................A S S.......ass ass ass ass ass ass ......HA!
> 
> Best guess would be a large for you but nothing compares to a good 'ole test ride.
> 
> AASSSSS! ASS!!!


edr your on a roll :yesnod:


----------

